# Que fuente es mejor para un amplificador? Tradicional o SMPS?



## Sr. Domo (Mar 2, 2013)

Hola!
Que fuente es mejor para un amplificador? 

No sabia donde poner esto y lo puse aqui.

Supongamos que tengo un ampli de 600w y usa +/-60V y 20A, pero lo quiero hacer estereo, por lo que deben ser 40A de fuente. Ahora, si uso una fuente tipica, esa de trafo de chapas, su rectificador y condensadores todo ok. Pero imaginense muchos metros de alambre #7, la cantidad de chapas, el puente de 60A y ahora el filtrado de 100mF (milifaradios)... Segun mi calculo serían mas de 300€ por todo! Y una fuente conmutada seria menos pesada y supongo yo mas barata. 
Que me pueden decir sobre las fuentes conmutadas? Porque no se mucho sobre esto y no encontre nada bueno en google y aqui. Lo que mas me interesa es si se pueden usar en amplificadores de altas potencias y si resultan mas baratas que las tipicas.

Salu2! Y no me digan que el ejemplo del ampli de 600w esta mal porque solo es un ejemplo


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 3, 2013)

Yo recomiendo un transformador, puente de diodos y condensadores electroliticos, no por desmeritar la SMPS pero estas tienden a tener bajo rendimiento cuando se les exige un consumo de corriente elevado por un tiempo prolongado.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 3, 2013)

Muy bien. Entonces una fuente tipica pero con toroide es mejor? Bueno, y es dificil calcular las espiras? Una vez leí en una pagina que no recuerdo y decia que debo calcular diametro interno, externo, y  mas cosas... Es cierto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformadores-toroidales-laminados-fe-si-88093/


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 3, 2013)

Soy de la misma opinión que los compañeros, es más caro conseguir los dispositivos para la fuente "lineal"  pero los resultados serán mejores. Fíjate en los amplificadores buenos, que se yo, Yamaha, Harman kardon, etc, ellos utilizan su clásico transformador puente y capacitores. Referencia solamente. 
Saludos


----------



## svartahrid (Ene 28, 2014)

Revivo este tema no tan antiguo. No he entendido bien el asunto de hacerle feo a fuentes SMPS para alimentar amplificadores. Es acaso que se quedan cortas alimentando ? Pero por ejemplo, qué hay de si usamos una fuente SMPS de 8 amperes para alimentar un amplificador que consume 5A ? Siendo que esta iría sobrada, entonces qué sucedería ?

Por otro lado, encontré este diagrama que muestra cómo solventar ese problema de cuando se necesita una fuente simétrica y no contamos con transformador con derivación central. Es válido este diagrama que encontré ? Aunado a la pregunta de la fuente SMPS, de servir esto, también podría añadirse y hacer así simétrica una fuente SMPS, qué no ? 




Aquí una fuente SPMS simétrica de 300w 36v. Según dice que va muy bien para amplificadores High End. Se me hace que comprando todo esto, que vale cerca de 75 dólares, sigue siendo más barato que comprar el primitivo pedazo de hierro que es el transformador, sea toroidal o de los otros.



Enhanced Version of the previous SMPS300R, with dual CLC filter on the output section and compact profile power transformer, suitable for low-noise and high-end Power Amplifiers, both Class AB and Class D/T. It uses Half Bridge resonant topology, capable of delivering 300W continuous and up to 400W peak power for audio applications. SMPS300RE has by defauly only diferential output voltage, for single output voltage, refer to SMPS300RS. The stock available output voltages are adjustable within approx. 10% and the ordered voltage value is at the middle of the interval. For example the 30V version can be adjusted from 28V to 32V. In this way, the available voltage versions covers almost all the voltage range from 22V to 80V or eve more when custom voltage is chosen. The main feature of this power supply is the absence of the heatsinks both for power switches and rectifier diodes, due to increased efficiency, up to 94.3% for higher voltage versions, due to the fact that the transistors are soft-switched, and the current through the switches has sinusoidal shape, and there are no additional losses in output inductors. Also, the amount of EMI is much less than any conventional power supply, and could be compared with a linear well regulated power supply. The size and weight is greatly reduced, allowing to install the SMPS300R to be installed into low profile case, with it's 100x100mm and 32 to 40mm tall depending on the voltage version and capacitors used. The SMPS300R features over-current protection which limit the output current at about 130% of the maximum peak power, about 400W. 

This power supply is suitable for both class AB and class D/T amplifiers, which have the PSRR greater or at least 57dB. 

Target applications for this power supply unit include the TA2022 based amplifiers, TDA8920 or TDA8950 based amplifiers and IRS2092 amplifiers for the +-27V or +-36V version as well as other vendors amplifiers such as Hypex UCD180 Amplifier modules, TK2050 amplifiers or TDA7293/4 amplifiers.


----------



## chclau (Ene 29, 2014)

La fuente simetrica que pusiste con trafo sin punto medio funciona pero cada salida es un rectificador de media onda por lo que tendras mucho rizado.

Los inconvenientes principales de las SMPS son el ruido conducido y radiado. El primero se puede reducir con buenos filtros o, mejor aun, con una etapa final lineal de salida, LDO, luego de la SMPS. El segundo se reduce mediante un correcto diseño del PCB y shielding externo a la fuente.

El problema es que para lograr desempeño en ruido similar a una fuente lineal (nunca sera igual, siempre peor) se necesita un diseñador que sepa muy bien lo que esta haciendo... si la fuente mal diseñada emite ruidos que se te acoplan al ampli... te va costar un Peru eliminarlos

La fuente lineal es masiva, cara, e ineficiente, pero no requiere de grandes esfuerzos de diseño para que no emita ruidos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 29, 2014)

Hola a todos , saludos cordeales ,yo personalmiente sin dudas prefero a la fuente SMPS por tener un peso mui inferior en relaciõn a la fuente classica con transformador de hierro , es mui mas chica ,tiene una regulaciõn en la salida perfecta y su redimento es mui mejor que la lineal.
Haora si tiene un gran  incoveniente : es mui mas dificil de mantenimento si conparada a una fuente lineal ( requer mucho mas conocimento tecnico para lograr tal ) .
!fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moncada (Ene 29, 2014)

Las fuentes conmutadas existen desde hace décadas pero suelen reservarse para otras aplicaciones. No es frecuente verlas en Hifi donde los consumos varían al ritmo de la señal de audio ya que responden mal a los picos -tirones- de corriente que exige el amplificador ya que estas fuentes están limitadas en intensidad. Todo esto sin mencionar las interferencias de radiofrecuencia que suelen generar...

Las fuentes lineales sin regulación, aunque son más voluminosas, pesadas y caras por el transformador y los electrolíticos, son capaces de proporcionar la energía extra necesaria durante los pasajes "fortísimos", sin más limitación que la propia capacidad de almacenaje de los condensadores, por eso los fabricantes las siguen incorporando pese a encarecer el equipo.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 29, 2014)

moncada dijo:


> Las fuentes conmutadas existen desde hace décadas pero suelen reservarse para otras aplicaciones. No es frecuente verlas en Hifi donde los consumos varían al ritmo de la señal de audio ya que responden mal a los picos -tirones- de corriente que exige el amplificador ya que estas fuentes están limitadas en intensidad. Todo esto sin mencionar las interferencias de radiofrecuencia que suelen generar...
> 
> Las fuentes lineales sin regulación, aunque son más voluminosas, pesadas y caras por el transformador y los electrolíticos, son capaces de proporcionar la energía extra necesaria durante los pasajes "fortísimos", sin más limitación que la propia capacidad de almacenaje de los condensadores, por eso los fabricantes las siguen incorporando pese a encarecer el equipo.
> 
> Saludos.


Desafortunadamiente yo discordo plenamente quanto a la fuente SMPS no responder ligero a solicitudes de corriente y hoy en dia si es comun encontrar fuentes comutadas en equipos de sonido tipo "home theatre" Asiaticos , quanto a la interferencia de radiofrequencia si esa es generada pero puede sener confinada con uso de filtros de EMI.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moncada (Ene 31, 2014)

La principal ventaja de las fuentes conmutadas es el rendimiento y eso no se discute, pero yo no las usaría en Hifi. Sigo apostando por el sistema tradicional de trafo (toroidal mejor), rectificador y buenos electrolíticos. Si con tres ingredientes consigues excelentes resultados y sobrada fiabilidad, ¿para qué añadir más complejidad?. Ya lo decía Leonardo da Vinci: "La simplicidad es la máxima sofisticación".

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 31, 2014)

Bueno como: "gusto" ,  "puento de mira", "politica" y "religion"  no si contesta, para mi las SMPS son mui mejores quanto a: rendimento y regulaciõn dinamica , menor peso , menor espacio ocupado , no contienem  "ripple" de 120Hz ( audivel enquanto la comutada es de dezenas de Khz portanto inaudible ),pero desafortundamiente quando se estropiam es muuuuiiiii mas dificil de mantener (exigen mucho mas conocimento de lo tecnico manetendor y instrumental sofisticado ( osciloscopio).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moncada (Ene 31, 2014)

Sí Daniel, las fuentes conmutadas tienen muchas ventajas pero su complejidad añade otra posibilidad de avería y resulta desagradable quedarte a medias en una audición... Ahora la mayoría de aparatos que se venden llevan estas fuentes: hay que abaratar costes porque el cobre va caro y se buscan equipos menos voluminosos y pesados. Eso sí, nadie puede negar que este tipo de fuentes fallan y quizás sea la principal causa de que muchos equipos acaben en la basura. 

En cuanto al rizado, es cierto que a niveles altos de consumo una fuente clásica introduce rizado de alterna pero esas decenas o cientos de mV son difícilmente medibles (ya no digo audibles) respecto a los 20v eficaces o más que llegan a extremos del parlante, además no pueden alcanzar el preamplificador debido a que suele llevar alimentación aparte. A niveles bajos de señal - y de consumo- ese rizado es despreciable. Ojo, que no hay que confundir el zumbido procedente del mal filtrado de la fuente con el originado por errores de cableado en las masas, que suele ser bastante frecuente en equipos autoconstruidos. 

Como ya comenté, en audio de potencia y dependiendo de la pieza musical, hay pasajes que exigen corrientes instantáneas de decenas de amperios y es ahí donde los condensadores electrolíticos deben responder. Una fuente conmutada en cuanto entra su limitador puede entregar a la carga cualquier cosa de su cosecha y algo más que rizado...

En fin, como tú dices, es cuestión de gustos y el debate sigue abierto. 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 10, 2014)

@moncada, es verdad que la probabilidad de fallos aumenta, pero con lo caras que salen las fuentes de hierro y cobre de gran potencia, con lo que te ahorras en una fuente conmutada, te haces dos para por si falla una... o sencillamente llevas dos amplis, sería lo ideal, siempre hay lugar a fallos, por lo que siempre hay que ir preparados con una segunda opción que resguarde.


----------



## kanon (Feb 11, 2014)

Apollo alas smps.


----------



## morta (Feb 12, 2014)

Para mi la mejor fuente es aquella que tenga el menor rizado de salida y este mejor filtrada, después por necesidades constructivas uno va adaptando lo mas convenientemente.

Entonces la pregunta correcta seria para un amplificador que se va a utilizar en X lugar (casa, salón de fiestas, audiocar, etc) cual es la fuente que conviene implementar?

Si fuera solo por la potencia y la estabilidad de corriente, sin importar nada mas seria cuestión de apilar suficientes baterías en serie paralelo para suministrar la potencia y la tensión necesaria.


----------



## felixreal (Feb 12, 2014)

Hola!
Yo he montado un par de amplificadores de subgrave con fuentes de PC reformadas. Cero ruidos. Potencia de sobra. Mucho menos peso. Muchisimo más baratas. Ahora estoy con el tercero, y le voy a quitar un toroidal enorme y pesado para poner otra fuente de PC. Ya está probado y la verdad, yo no he notado diferencia ni en calidad de sonido ni en potencia. El ampli funciona con +-65v, a él le da igual de donde los saques....
Y en el curro trabajo con Crown CTs, de 2000 y 3000w, todas con fuente conmutada. En entorno profesional casi todo lo que son autoamplificados, cajas clásicas y line arrays, son amplificados por clase D y fuentes conmutadas.

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2014)

felixreal dijo:


> Hola!
> Yo he montado un par de amplificadores de subgrave con fuentes de PC reformadas. Cero ruidos. Potencia de sobra. Mucho menos peso. Muchisimo más baratas. Ahora estoy con el tercero, y le voy a quitar un toroidal enorme y pesado para poner otra fuente de PC. Ya está probado y la verdad, yo no he notado diferencia ni en calidad de sonido ni en potencia. El ampli funciona con +-65v, a él le da igual de donde los saques....
> Y en el curro trabajo con Crown CTs, de 2000 y 3000w, todas con fuente conmutada. En entorno profesional casi todo lo que son autoamplificados, cajas clásicas y line arrays, son amplificados por clase D y fuentes conmutadas.
> 
> Saludos!


Actualmente lo mismo se passa con transmissores de radiodifusión sejan AM, FM o TV.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Papatero (Feb 12, 2014)

Pues hace ya unos añitos que sony utiliza los diseños pwm.

http://www.thevintageknob.org/sony-TA-N86B.html

Si os fijais en la Foto, la Fuente esta blindada....por algo sería...pero hablamos de los años 80



Y el esquema aun es localizable e muy interesante, siempre me ha enamorado los diseños de Sony, son muy rebuscados y originales, si os pica la curiosidad aqui se puede bajar http://www.hifiengine.com/library/sony/ta-n86.shtml

Por ejemplo este otro http://www.thevintageknob.org/sony-TA-N901.html

Eran HiEnd verdadero.


Ahora también las etapas en formato rack de grandes potencias son con pwm, excepto las baratas que son tradicionales, y he visto algún home cinema que ya las incorporan, por ejemplo uno de los ultimos AV de Panasonic el XR700 era con smps, y debia ser clase D, porque su sonido y dinamica era espectacular, tengo un familiar con uno instalado con columnas Audio pro y alucino con el rendimineto.


----------



## jose10 (Mar 30, 2022)

Buenas tardes a todos*.
T*engo una fuente conmutada de +/- 42V, 500W que la querría usar para alimentar un amplificador de audio*.
L*a probé y resultó muy estable en cuanto al voltaje entregado, pero tenía ruido*.
L*e agregué 5 electrolíticos de 2200uf por rama, le conecté muy bien las masas y el ruido desapareció*.
P*ero ocurrió que probando la fuente a alta potencia con un generador de señales y resistencias en la salida se quemaron algunos transistores del amplificador (imposible de conseguirlos por tratarse de un circuito muy viejo, pero con la ayuda de este foro lo pude poner en marcha nuevamente)
Creo que el problema fue que se filtraron altas frecuencias o quizás armónicos y pensé en intercalar entre los electrolíticos algunas bobinas para filtrarlos, y también agregar un filtro a la entrada de la fuente*.
M*i pregunta es si ésto puede solucionar el problema y en caso afirmativo de qué valor tendrían que ser las bobinas.
Gracias por cualquier respuesta y saludos
El circuito no lo puedo subir porque se trata de una fuente comprada con muchos mini componentes, lo que hace que sea imposible de de*S*cifrar.


----------



## jose10 (Abr 4, 2022)

Disculpen las faltas. El mensaje lo escribí en un celular y sin anteojos, lo que para mí es muy difícil.
Lamentablemente mi computadora no funcionaba.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 4, 2022)

jose10 dijo:


> Disculpen las faltas. El mensaje lo escribí en un celular y sin anteojos, lo que para mí es muy difícil.
> Lamentablemente mi computadora no funcionaba.


No hace falta las disculpas, con que vuelvas a escribir correctamente alcanza..

Por otro lado, si tienes osciloscopio, analiza la fuente con y sin carga.

Subir una foto, es el reemplazo de cualquier diagrama. Recuerda subirlas de ambas caras del PCB, iluminadas y enfocadas!!!


----------



## jose10 (Abr 5, 2022)

Gracias por tu respuesta DJ T3.
Aquí subo las fotos de la fuente y de los 10 electrolíticos de 2200 uF que le puse a la salida. Como dije antes, con esto y una buena conexión a masa, los ruidos desaparecieron. Mi duda es si se pudo haber filtrado alta frecuencia o algunos armónicos, que terminaron quemando algunos transistores. Osciloscopio no tengo, pero tengo un programa instalado en la computadora (Visual Analyser), que para algunas cosas anda bastante bien. Poniendo las puntas de prueba en la fuente, comprobé que tiene mucho menos rizado que la fuente convencional con puente de diodos.
Estuve buscando en internet y encontré un filtro de red (subo foto), que pensé en colocarlo en la línea de 220V antes de la fuente.
Les parece que esto puede solucionar el problema o tendría que agregar además alguna inductancia a la salida? Gracias por cualquier consejo


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 5, 2022)

Falta la foto de los 10 electroliticos nombrados, y esa fuente ya trae filtro EMI, asi que no hace falta. Quizas una bobina en contra fase, como las fuentes de PC.. No se... Hay que analizar antes...

Habria que ver por donde viene el ruido, y es casi obligatorio tener un osciloscopio para eso...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2022)

jose10 dijo:


> *P*ero ocurrió que probando la fuente a alta potencia con un generador de señales y resistencias en la salida se quemaron algunos transistores del amplificador (imposible de conseguirlos por tratarse de un circuito muy viejo, pero con la ayuda de este foro lo pude poner en marcha nuevamente)
> *Creo que el problema fue que se filtraron altas frecuencias o quizás armónicos *y pensé en intercalar entre los electrolíticos algunas bobinas para filtrarlos, y también agregar un filtro a la entrada de la fuente*.*


Antes de solucionar un problema debes saber que cosa la ocasionó, así que suponer que el amplificador se dañó por supuestos armónicos (??) no conduce a nada. Si ya eliminaste el ruido de la fuente es del todo probable que la causa de la quemazón sea otra, por ejemplo... los disipadores son chicos, no ventilaste lo suficiente, sobrecargaste el amplificador y otro par de millones de fallas posibles antes de que sea por los supuestos "armónicos" de la fuente.
Como te dice @DJ T3 , sin osciloscopio estás adivinando, y nosotros también lo hacemos por que no has publicado el circuito del amplificador ni nada que nos pueda dar una idea de que cosa estás hablando.


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 5, 2022)

Los capacitores de gran tamaño se comportan como un cortocircuito al energizar. Ten cuidado que hayas matado al tratar de proteger
Hay varios temas para eliminar ruidos de amplificadores en el foro


----------



## jose10 (Abr 5, 2022)

Me olvidé de la foto de los electrolíticos. Aquí va.
Dr. Zoidberg, el amplificador es el de 70W RCA que vos mismo me arreglaste hace muy poco tiempo, con el maravilloso capacitor de 100 pf (capacitor de Miller). Adjunto el circuito. Cuando se produjo la falla, no se había recalentado ningún disipador. 
Quizás haya puesto demasiados electrolíticos?


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 5, 2022)

jose10 dijo:


> 10 electrolíticos de 2200 uF


Una que me parece una guasada colocar 22000uF (veintidos mil), y aparte no se ven en las fotos, y otra que esos 22mil es


el_patriarca dijo:


> como un cortocircuito al energizar


Y mas al tratarse de una fuente conmutada, que requiere menos capacidad de filtrado


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 5, 2022)

Algunos colocan hileras de transistores a la salida... otros hileras de capacitores a la entrada...


----------



## jose10 (Abr 5, 2022)

Le puse esos 10 capacitores porque de esa forma no tenía casi nada de rizado. Voy a probar con menos a ver qué pasa.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 5, 2022)

Por la velocidad de conmutacion (mas de 25KHz contra 50Hz/60Hz), el risado es menor, ya que tarda menos tiempo en volver a cargar el/los capacitor/es. Es por esto que se utiliza menos capacidad para una misma corriente y voltaje.

Por otro lado, se deben usar capacitores de baja ESR (Resistencia Serie Equivalente), o si no se dispone de forma de medir, capacitores indicados para 105°C (ciento cinco grados Centrigrados/Celsius).

Como te hemos dicho, se necesita de una corriente inicial para cargar los capacitores enorme para esa capacidad, y si la fuente conmutada no dispone de arranque suave (Soft Start), puedes volar toda la fuente.

Por cierto,
cómo medis el rizado?
Y cuánto rizado había antes y ahora?


----------



## jose10 (Abr 5, 2022)

El rizado lo vi con el Visual Analyser, que es el programa del osciloscopio para computadora que mencioné antes. La diferencia sin los electrolíticos y con, era mucha, sobre todo porque se acabó completamente el ruido.
 Pero voy a reducir la capacidad al mínimo y ver qué pasa.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 5, 2022)

Si con los capacitores originales de la fuente tenia mucho rizado, es porque estos deben estar en miy mal estado, o estar muy mal diseñada la fuente.

No recuerdo la rapida relación capacidad en uF vs corriente, pero creo que para fuentes conmutadas se calcula unos 1000uF por Amper (a ojímetro).

Con ruido a qué se refiere y cómo lo midió? Podría colocar capturas de todo lo que va diciendo? Asi se puede analizar por dónde viene el problema.

También en las condiciones en las que realiza las pruebas, ya sea con carga, sin ella, qué tipo de carga, etc...


----------



## mcrven (Abr 5, 2022)

Para aquellos que no vivieron esta época (Años '50), les traigo información de una de las primeras fuentes conmutadas de la historia. Aquí de seguido el Conmutador sin válvulas ni mucho menos transistores.
Se le conocía COMO LO QUE ES: un VIBRADOR:


Esta imagen muestra su aspecto físico (Uno de tantos, pues los hubo más grandes y... más chicos, of course...


 y aquí el circuito de una fuente de poder para Auto-Radio de la época, utilizando un vibrador de seis contactos.


----------



## jose10 (Abr 5, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si con los capacitores originales de la fuente tenia mucho rizado, es porque estos deben estar en miy mal estado, o estar muy mal diseñada la fuente.
> 
> No recuerdo la rapida relación capacidad en uF vs corriente, pero creo que para fuentes conmutadas se calcula unos 1000uF por Amper (a ojímetro).
> 
> ...


Voy a tratar de hacer capturas de las mediciones, aunque con ese programa no es tan simple. El ruido se escucha en los altoparlantes y es muy notable. Es similar al de una motocicleta que anda a lo lejos. Con los electrolíticos adicionales desaparece.
 Voy a revisar los capacitores que trae la fuente. Quizás están dañados


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> (Uno de tantos, pues los hubo más grandes y... más chicos, of course...


Estos habían por acá hace 2500 años...







jose10 dijo:


> Con los electrolíticos adicionales desaparece.


Tratá de usar un filtro PI de tipo LC en lugar de meter la parva de capacitores que te puede dañar la fuente (pero no el amplificador...ahí tenés otro problema).


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 5, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Se le conocía COMO LO QUE ES: un VIBRADOR:


En los libros que leí, se les conocía como "Eliminador a Vibrador", ya que "eliminaba" la necesidad de usar baterías gigantes.




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tratá de usar un filtro PI de tipo LC en lugar de meter la parva de capacitores que te puede dañar la


Para aclarar, eso va en la salida de la fuente.




jose10 dijo:


> El ruido se escucha en los altoparlantes y es muy notable. Es similar al de una motocicleta que anda a lo lejos. Con los electrolíticos adicionales desaparece.


Muy raro eso, ya que en este tipo de fuentes, si oscila bajo, se escucha un "chirrido" muy agudo.

Puede que el problema venga del amplificador, masas mal conectadas/diseñadas, realimentación del amplificador en mal estado (capacitores/resistencias NO acorde a lo indicado o desvalorizados), transistores truchos, circuito integrado deteriorado, etc... Pero siempre del lado del amplificador.
Del lado de la fuente puede ser de baja corriente a lo exigido o tensión mas alta, aunque dudo que sea eso, por la descripción, y por lo que comentaste del capacitor que reemplazaste en el amplificador...


----------



## jose10 (Abr 5, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estos habían por acá hace 2500 años...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qué valores le pondrías a los capacitores y a la inductancia?
Lo que decís que el ruido puede venir del amplificador, no creo que sea así, porque todos los capacitores y resistencias son nuevos y los transistores todos originales, salvo dos que cambié hace poco, que son legítimos. Las masas las conecté de acuerdo a las indicaciones de Fogonazo y creo que están bien. Además con una fuente convencional no hay ruido de ninguna clase.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 5, 2022)

Yo calculo que 2200uF (cuanto mucho) de cada lado, y la inductancia te la debo (desconozco ese terreno).

Solo quiero que razones sobre la problematica y tu solucion. Es como ponerle un capacitor de 4700uF a un misero LED para que no parpadee con los 50Hz/60Hz de la red electrica....

En una potencia de 450W reales por canal, marca AB, con un softstart bastante copado, y una sacudida que temblaba la mesa al encenderla, tenia 26000uF (veintiseis mil) de filtrado por rama y por amplificador, y estamos hablando de un amplificador profesional, de una potencia importante, y clase AB (seguramente, no recuerdo).

Vos estas filtrando con 22000uF (veintidos mil) para una potencia de 70W... Es una locura, y ni imaginar lo que debe estar sufriendo la fuente.

Asi que si el problema no es el amplificador, ya que lo usaste con otro tipo de fuentes, entonces la fuente conmutada, o te queda chico en Amperes o está sobrada en Voltaje, o ambas (aunque me inclino en lo primero). O tiene un error de diseño importante (sin realimentación, por ejemplo, para alta potencia, aunque hay en el foro una linda fuente así que funciona muy bien).

Aun no nos ha dicho cómo midió el ruido y el rizado, a cuanto carga se refiere...


----------



## jose10 (Abr 5, 2022)

El rizado lo medí sin carga.
La fuente conmutada tiene exactamente +/-42V y 500W, por lo que no está sobrada en voltaje ni queda chica en amperes. Me inclino más por un error de diseño
Voy a seguir probando y si no le puedo sacar el ruido vuelvo a la fuente convencional, que andaba muy bien.
Después les cuento


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2022)

jose10 dijo:


> Qué valores le pondrías a los capacitores y a la inductancia?


Yo haría algo como esto usando un inductor toroidal de los que están a la salida de la fuente de PC:

Calculo que ese inductor debe andar por los 100uH o más, con lo que conseguirías esta curva de filtrado (o mejor):

Donde la atenuación a las frecuencias normales de las fuentes conmutadas rondaría los -60dB y con eso debería callarse cualquier ruido derivado de la fuente.


----------



## jose10 (Abr 6, 2022)

Gracias por tu respuesta Zoidberg. 
Les cuento que ayer cambié los dos electrolíticos originales de la fuente conmutada. La probé sin los 10 capacitores adicionales que le había agregado y para mi sorpresa los ruidos habían desaparecido. Nunca hubiera pensado que en una fuente nueva podrían venir componentes defectuosos.  Ahora se oye un leve chillido muy agudo solamente a máximo volúmen. Puede que cambiando alguna conexión a masa desaparezca. 
Zoidberg, voy a armar a la brevedad el circuito que me mandaste. Como se trata de una fuente partida, entiendo que lo tendré que hacer para los dos ramales.
Gracias a todos por las respuestas y las ayuda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2022)

jose10 dijo:


> Como se trata de una fuente partida, entiendo que lo tendré que hacer para los dos ramales.


Si, un filtro PI para cada rama.


jose10 dijo:


> Les cuento que ayer cambié los dos electrolíticos originales de la fuente conmutada. La probé sin los 10 capacitores adicionales que le había agregado y para mi sorpresa los ruidos habían desaparecido


Que raro....nunca me ha sucedido con una fuente nueva y sin uso. Suerte que pudiste encontrar la falla


----------

